# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته تربیت بدنی

## djamin

*موضوع اين رشته تحصيلي:* تربيت بدني رشته ميان رشته اي مي باشد که  از علوم مختلف براي تقويت و تربيت جسم و روان انسان استفاده مي کند. اين  رشته از يک سو مشتمل بر يکسري رشته هاي پايه ي پزشکي مي باشد تا جايي که  فارغ التحصيل آن تا حد يک پزشکيار با جسم انسان آشنا مي شود و از سوي ديگر  بخشي از دروس اين رشته شامل علوم تربيتي است تا دانشجوي اين رشته با تنش و  واکنش انسانها آشنا شود و بتواند به عنوان يک مربي با ورزشکاران يا دانش  آموزان به درستي برخورد کند. و بالاخره يک بعد اين رشته شامل علوم ورزشي مي  شود يعني دانشجو، علوم ورزشي را به صورت علمي و عملي آموزش مي بيند تا  بتواند در رشته هاي مختلف ورزشي مهارت داشته باشد و همچنين توانايي تحقيق  در علوم ورزشي را به دست بياورد.      *توانايي هاي لازم:* دانشجوي اين رشته بايد از کودکي ورزشکار  باشد. چون يکسري از مهارت هاي پايه اي را مثل ژيمناستيک و يا دوميداني که  نياز به هماهنگي کامل عصب و عضله دارد، نمي توان در بزرگسالي فراگرفت. در  ضمن افرادي که از کودکي اهل ورزش هستند، انگيزه ي بيشتري براي فراگيري  مطالب علمي و عملي از خود نشان مي دهند. گفتني است که قد آقايان داوطلب  رشته تربيت بدني بايد حداقل 165 سانتي متر و خانم ها 158 سانتي متر باشد  (قهرمانان تيم ملي از شرط ياد شده مستثني هستند) و حداقل ديد چشم آنها بايد  باشد. گفتني است که اين رشته بصورت نيمه متمرکز دانشجو مي گيرد. يعني در  يک آزمون عملي مهارت، آمادگي و توانايي جسمي دانشجويان سنجيده مي شود.     *موقعيت شغلي در ايران:* فارغ التحصيل تربيت بدني مي تواند به  عنوان مربي و مسوول ورزش در وزارتخانه ها و بعضي از وزارتخانه ها که بخش  تربيت بدني دارند، فعاليت کند. همچنين مي تواند در ساخت وسايل و البسه  ورزشي مشاور يک طراح باشد. چون نظرات يک کارشناس ورزشي نقش موثري در بهبود  وسايل ورزشي دارد. در کل فارغ التحصيل اين رشته اگر فرد فعالي باشد، هيچ  وقت بيکار نمي ماند چون مي تواند به عنوان مربي در باشگاههاي ورزشي آزاد  فعاليت کند و يا به عنوان مربي، کارشناس يا مربي بدنسازي جذب سازمان تربيت  بدني شود.      *درس هاي اين رشته در طول تحصيل:* *دروس پايه:*
آناتومي انساني، فيزيولوژي انساني، شيمي عمومي، فيزيک عمومي، رياضيات پايه و مقدمات آمار، کمکهاي اوليه، زيست شناسي.    *دروس اصلي:*
اصول  فلسفه آموزش و پرورش، مباني برنامه ريزي آموزش متوسطه، روانشناسي کودکي و  نوجواني، روانشناسي تربيتي، اصول و فنون مشاوره و راهنمايي، سنجش و اندازه  گيري، توليد و کاربرد مواد آموزشي، روشها و فنون تدريس، مديريت آموزشي.    *دروس تخصصي:*
اصول  و مباني تربيت بدني، تاريخ تربيت بدني، تغذيه و ورزش، آسيب شناسي ورزشي،  رشد و تکامل حرکتي، فيزيولوژي ورزشي، يادگيري حرکتي، سنجش و اندازه گيري در  تربيت بدني، بهداشت و ورزش، تربيت بدني در مدارس، مديريت سازمانهاي ورزشي ،  مديريت و طرز اجراي مسابقات، زبان اختصاصي، حرکت شناسي ورزشي، حرکات  اصلاحي، تربيت بدني و ورزش معلولين، مقدمات بيومکانيک ورزشي، مباني رواني و  اجتماعي، تربيت بدني، آمادگي جسماني، فوتبال، دو و ميداني ، ژيمناستيک،  شنا، واليبال، بسکتبال، هندبال، تنيس روي ميز، کشتي، بدمينتون.

----------


## djamin

به نظر خودم که این رشته میخونم رشته خوبی البته اگه اهل راه رفتن نباشی خیلی خیلی سختی میکشی اولش:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):
اما در کل رشته خوبی .اول هاش باید پول خرج کنی مخصوصا واسه کلاس های داوری و مربیگریش اما سود خوبی برات داره :Yahoo (111):  
رشته اسونی هم نیست که فکرکنی اسونه بیشترش هم توری هستش نه علمی

----------


## Takfir

بسیار سخت است! به خصوص از لحاظِ بدنی!

کشتی والیبال فوتبال هندبال!

همش رو باید بازی کنی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## djamin

> بسیار سخت است! به خصوص از لحاظِ بدنی!
> 
> کشتی والیبال فوتبال هندبال!
> 
> همش رو باید بازی کنی


واقعا خوشحالم یک نفر گفت سخته.اخه همه میگن تربیت بدنی خو اسونه میزنی زیر توپ.من خودم تو همین فوتبال و هندبال و والیبال انگشت دستم اسیب دیده.این کشتی هم خو همش گوش میشکنه خداروشکر که مال نشکست

----------


## MohammadReZa.m

> واقعا خوشحالم یک نفر گفت سخته.اخه همه میگن تربیت بدنی خو اسونه میزنی زیر توپ.من خودم تو همین فوتبال و هندبال و والیبال انگشت دستم اسیب دیده.این کشتی هم خو همش گوش میشکنه خداروشکر که مال نشکست


چه رتبه ای میخواد واس منطقه 3؟

----------


## djamin

> چه رتبه ای میخواد واس منطقه 3؟


عذر نمیدونم  چون من فنی بودم .ولی باهررتبه ای قبول میشین چون رشته نیمه متمرکز هستش مهم امتحان عملیشه

----------

